

35$ computer gets kids coding ( video) - sonabinu
http://money.cnn.com/video/technology/innovation/2012/12/10/t-raspberry-pi-kids-coding.cnnmoney/index.html

======
ColinWright
Anyone else spot that the program typed in is not the program that's executed?

